# Magazine "stuck" - Mark III



## aggiedave05 (May 10, 2007)

So...bought a Ruger Mark III today. Very excited and got home to take a closer look at it. That's when I realized the magazine (both of them) are hard to remove. Like they are a little stuck and take some force to remove.

Now...that being said I'm used to my XD where you push the button and it pops right out.

Is this a problem and I need to bring it back or is this "normal" and I just need to use it and it will work itself out?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the Mark I or Standard and the mag does not pop out more than about a 1/2" to a 1" and has been like that for 25yrs or more. You have to pull it out of the mag well every time. Hope this helps you a little. Good luck.


----------



## aggiedave05 (May 10, 2007)

That's what I thought was the case. This is only my second semi-auto and not like the XD so threw me off a bit. It isn't "hard" to pull out, it just doesn't fall out. Thanks Baldy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome Mr Aggiedave05. You got a fine gun there that should bring you many years of fun. Good luck.


----------

